# Bonnet correction - Pro



## robby71 (Jun 4, 2006)

I've got an orange SEAT which has scratches across 1/3rd the bonnet from what i'm guessing is a brush used to clear snow off as this is when i bought the car from a dealer (couple of months ago).
I've tried a few compounds on the DA and some of the scratches "lessened" but they're still visible and annoying.

I'm now at the stage where i'm thinking of taking it to a pro who has more experience/ better tools (rotary)/ better suited products or knows how to wetsand if needed 

How much would i be looking at to have just the bonnet corrected and is there anyone in Huddersfield who could do the job?

Cheers


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

robby71 said:


> I've got an orange SEAT which has scratches across 1/3rd the bonnet from what i'm guessing is a brush used to clear snow off as this is when i bought the car from a dealer (couple of months ago).
> I've tried a few compounds on the DA and some of the scratches "lessened" but they're still visible and annoying.
> 
> I'm now at the stage where i'm thinking of taking it to a pro who has more experience/ better tools (rotary)/ better suited products or knows how to wetsand if needed
> ...


I am in Saddleworth so very close by, you can call anytime if you want a better idea of potential and costs.


----------

